# UHD configuration doesn't work properly



## Lend27 (Jun 17, 2020)

I used the ADBlink suggestion and it improved but reverted back after restart.
Any idea as to when Tivo plans to fix this?
Other than picture quality, it seems to work ok. 
I have 2 Nvidia Shields so I can see the difference in picture quality. I have the Tivo on a 3rd set seldom used. Thats where it will stay until this is resolved. This type of issue should not happen in 2020. They rushed this to market I think.


----------

